# Vem aí Verão quente e perigoso



## VII (11 Mai 2007 às 08:12)

A Direcção-Geral de Saúde avisou ontem, com base nas previsões meteorológicas disponíveis, que o país pode estar à beira de um dos verões mais quentes das últimas décadas.
In JN.

Previsões meteorológicas de quem???


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 10:25)

Também gostaria saber de onde terá saído essa previsão.

Ultimamente os Verões têm sido, quase sempre, “os mais quentes das últimas décadas”. O Verão de 2005 foi mais quente dos últimos 75 anos, o de 2003 também foi extremamente quente, mesmo o do ano passado foi o quinto mais quente desde 1931. Por isso, essas previsões até não apontam para nada que as pessoas não estejam já habituadas.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2007 às 11:05)

Não sabia que agora a direcção geral de saude tambem fazia previsões tá bonito tá afinal parece que eles tambem gostam de brincar com modelos realmente aquilo é tão colorido quando se metem os dados errados fica muito vermelho mas eu tenho a esperança que alguém inteligente no mundo da climatologia consiga transformar o vermelho em roxo com os dados certos não se esqueça de ocultar o frio (como se tem feito até agora) e de fazer as devidas correções nas estações meteorológicas das cidades em relação ás dos campos pois como todos nos sabemos as cidades são bem mais quentes que o campo logo a média final vai ser umas décimas mais acima     

Quando a malta estiver na praia e a bater o dente com a nortada depois a gente fala


----------



## Geostrofico (11 Mai 2007 às 12:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Quando a malta estiver na praia e a bater o dente com a nortada depois a gente fala



Pá portugal não é so praia, no interior não há nortada, quando tiverem 40 graus o os alentejanos, os transmontanos os beiroes, vão desejar tar a bater o dente como tu dizes


----------



## Vince (11 Mai 2007 às 12:22)

Não estarão a ser um pouco duros de mais ?

A função da DGS é alertar. Se lerem as notícias percebem que eles estão a alertar para a possibilidade de um Verão muito quente. E acho que essa possibilidade é real. Nós em Portugal tivemos sorte no mês de Abril. Se tivesse sido como em boa parte da Europa a esta hora estávamos com alguns problemas.

Mas aquilo que a DGS está a dizer é que para além dos cuidados normais, este ano, os cuidados são a dobrar, epecialmente com os idosos. Como o Inverno não foi rigoroso, houve menos mortalidade causada pelos rigores do tempo. O que pode significar que um Verão quente signifique mortalidade acima do que seria normal, mesmo para um Verão quente.


----------



## Minho (11 Mai 2007 às 14:47)

A DGS devia indicar a fonte sobre a qual se baseou na previsão meteorológica sobre o Verão que se avizinha.

Eu estou convicto que essa previsão é meramente estatística e não é baseada em observações actuais (as famosas teleconexões). A tendência dos últimos 5 anos é de Verões quentes e os modelos estatísticos devem indicar que assim continuará. 
Não gosto de ver que os alertas sejam dados em tom de previsão com 100% de certeza porque as pessoas não fazem a mínima ideia do grau de falibilidade destas previsões (basta perguntar ou ouvir os comentários).

 A maior parte da população pensa que a previsão do tempo para amanhã tem praticamente a mesma probabilidade de acerto sobre estes alertas do Verão quente. E com isto mais uma vez a Ciência fica descredibilizada, porque a informação é mal interpretada...

Se DGS acha que se devem tomar precauções neste momento os únicos a ser avisados deveriam ser Centros de Saúde, Hospitais, Lares de Idosos, centros de Assistência Social e não um alerta para a comunidade nesta altura do ano.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 15:12)

Pelos vistos é com base nas previsões do Met Office para o próximo Verão.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 15:22)

Para fazer este tipo de avisos não era necessário recorrer ao cenário do “Verão mais quente das últimas décadas”. Basta ver os últimos Verões que foram particularmente quentes e com intensas ondas de calor. 

Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto)
2003 – o 4º mais quente
2004 – o 3º mais quente
2005 – o mais quente
2006 – o 5º mais quente

Já nem é necessário que seja o “mais quente das últimas décadas” para que ocorram ondas de calor suficientemente intensas que ponham em perigo a vida de milhares de pessoas. Um Verão semelhante ao dos últimos anos chega perfeitamente.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2007 às 19:18)

Dan disse:


> Para fazer este tipo de avisos não era necessário recorrer ao cenário do “Verão mais quente das últimas décadas”. Basta ver os últimos Verões que foram particularmente quentes e com intensas ondas de calor.
> 
> Verão (Junho, Julho e Agosto)
> 2003 – o 4º mais quente
> ...



Esperem lá 2005 foi o mais mais quente não na minha terra   só porque foi o ano em que ocorreu o furacão Katrina  a malta decidiu atribuir-lhe ao pobre ano esse titulo sinceramente coitado...O ano mais quente foi 1998.

Quanto á nortada sim é inexistente no interior mas não se preocupem que vocês vão ser batizados com umas belas trovoadas mas atenção cuidado com as bolas de golfe que podem cair da atmosfera em quantidades industriais.

Atenção como prevenção é melhor comprarem um capacete


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2007 às 20:37)

Desde que há registos, *1997* foi o ano mais quente em Portugal. 
No entanto, esta classificação é referente apenas aos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.
Segundo o IM o Verão de 2005 foi o mais quente desde que há registos.

Os cinco Verões mais quentes em Portugal:
1º - 2005
2º - 1949
3º - 2004
4º - 2003
5º - 2006


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mai 2007 às 20:58)

Dan disse:


> De facto, desde que há registos, 1998 foi o ano mais quente em Portugal.
> No entanto, esta classificação é referente apenas aos meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto.
> Segundo o IM o Verão de 2005 foi o mais quente desde que há registos.
> 
> ...



Não foi só em Portugal o Al Gore no seu great documentario afirma que o ano mais quente foi 2005 e lá está porque será ?? O Katrina claro tinham de atribuir a culpa a alguem então decidiram como de costume por as culpas ao cidadão comum que faz com que as temperaturas aumentem de ano para ano (maldita flatulência).


----------



## rossby (12 Mai 2007 às 19:24)

VII disse:


> A Direcção-Geral de Saúde avisou ontem, com base nas previsões meteorológicas disponíveis, que o país pode estar à beira de um dos verões mais quentes das últimas décadas.
> In JN.
> 
> Previsões meteorológicas de quem???



 Olá pessoal !

De vez em quando passei por aqui, mas não tenho tido tempo para escrever .

Também não sei em que se baseia a DGS, mas de facto as previsões do ECMWF apontam para uma anomalia positiva da temperatura para o período JJA de 0 a 0.5 K e com probabilidade de 60 a 70 % de que a temperatura do ar seja superior à mediana. Excepção é o caso da do grupo Ocidental nos Açores em que o ECMWF prevê um verão relativamente frio com uma anomalia entre -0.5 a 0 K. Olhando para o resto da Europa, as previsões são bem piores, pois prevê-se anomalias positivas entre 0.5 a 2.0 K para o leste da Europa e e Ásia. 

Um abraço


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2007 às 00:49)

rossby disse:


> Olá pessoal !
> 
> De vez em quando passei por aqui, mas não tenho tido tempo para escrever



Apareça mais vezes, é sempre um prazer tê-lo por aqui.


----------



## RMira (9 Ago 2007 às 15:46)

Andava a pesquisar e reparei neste alerta, especialmente engraçado depois de já estarmos a meio de Agosto e de muito calor termos tidos alguns (poucos dias). Realmente...


----------



## Fil (9 Ago 2007 às 19:17)

Pois, ainda estamos à espera desse verão "quente e perigoso"...


----------



## mocha (10 Ago 2007 às 09:51)

eu tb tou a espera, deve de vir la pra setembro optima altura, ja k eu vou tar de ferias


----------



## Rogério Martins (10 Ago 2007 às 19:04)

mocha disse:


> eu tb tou a espera, deve de vir la pra setembro optima altura, ja k eu vou tar de ferias




Ou nao colega que tal de repente depararmos com situaçoes outonais fora de epoca? Esperemos......
Abraço!


----------



## mocha (11 Ago 2007 às 18:34)

sempre tenho a tv na roulote, e levo o trivial por percau;ao


----------



## Fil (11 Ago 2007 às 19:01)

Não se esqueçam que no ano passado houve uma onda de calor com temperaturas muito altas já em setembro, bateram-se alguns records como por exemplo em Lisboa!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Ago 2007 às 02:10)

Quero muito acreditar que este Verão até agora ameno seja um preságio para o Inverno, quando mais, porque assistimos a um Inverno extremamente rigoroso no Hemisfério Sul! Mas prontos não vou fazer previsões a prazo "à caceteiro" como o nosso IM fez para este Verão! Mas prontos, quero acreditar!


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2007 às 18:08)

Verão quente e perigoso duvido muito... 
Vagas de calor para Setembro ou Outubro até pode ser mas daí a ser "quente e perigoso" e face ao que os modelos nos indicam para a semana que agora começa, está de todo afastada a perigosidade prevista para este Verão...


----------

